# Should I Jog even Tho i Want to Build Muscle Mass ?



## Desiel NiCk (Aug 19, 2008)

Im trying to build muscle mass , i eat alot and i work out 1 muscle a day.
I do not run , i am built with muscles i work out my abs alot but still have a stomace my abs only show when im in the situp position 

i want to know if i start to jogg if im going to get smaller and lose muscle mass ,  i want to burn my stomace and get more fit but do not want to lose muscles or get slim what should i do ?


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 19, 2008)

Short answer: No.  Long answer:......still No.

Those things are done through dieting.  If you want to cut fat, then you need to be in a caloric deficit.  If you want to bulk up, you need to be in a caloric surplus.  In a nutshell, that's it.


----------



## readyformore (Aug 20, 2008)

you cant cut JUST your stomach fat, your going to overall lose weight by going on a diet, cardio may be needed and you may need to sacrifice a little for those abs to show! just because you run doesn't mean you cant still workout and possibly sustain your current muscle mass. just my 2cents =\


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 20, 2008)

It's pretty much impossible for the genetically average or above-average person to gain muscle mass AND cut fat at the same time.

HOWEVER

I am a huge proponent of cardiovascular exercise.  I think it should be included in every single workout program.  

Many argue that it's not necessary to cut body fat and can hinder your muscle mass gains.  However, I feel that when done in sensible amounts as part of a sound training and diet plan, it will not hinder your ability to put on muscle mass.  It's important to incorporate the right type of cardio for your goals, as well; steady state, HIIT, intervals, hill cycles, etc...20 minutes, twice a week may be all you need, but I always make it a point to do it because:

a) I enjoy it
b) I think it can help you towards your goals (or at least not HINDER) if done properly
c) it's cardiac health benefits cannot be ignored.


----------



## mpmurph29 (Aug 22, 2008)

No!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2008)

A healthy body will perform more efficiently both in terms of exertion inside the gym and recovery outside the gym.

Improving your cardiovascular fitness with a mix of high and low intensity cardio exercise will only result in good things if done right.


----------



## Hench (Aug 22, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> I am a huge proponent of cardiovascular exercise.  I think it should be included in every single workout program.
> 
> Many argue that it's not necessary to cut body fat and can hinder your muscle mass gains.  However, I feel that when done in sensible amounts as part of a sound training and diet plan, it will not hinder your ability to put on muscle mass.  It's important to incorporate the right type of cardio for your goals, as well; steady state, HIIT, intervals, hill cycles, etc...20 minutes, twice a week may be all you need, but I always make it a point to do it because:
> 
> ...



why?

you body is a science, too many people take the attitude of 'oh well if i do a bit of everything, it will be good for me in the long run'  why do you think that doing cardio can help you towards you muscle gain goals?

can you run while adding mass? yes you can       should you? no, not unless you lovvveee running. 

as for the cardiac health benefits, i get all those benefits from my weights training. i keep my workout *very* intense, and always aim to complete in under and hour. you heart will get a good workout if you train like this. 

you also run the risk of overtraining if you do cardio and weights, obiviously depending on how much you train during the weeks. if you do decide to run, you simply must add more calories to you diet in order to gain. roughly speaking you want to eat maintenance + 500cals in order to gain. so say you burn 300cals during your run, make sure you eat those extra 300 at some point during the day in order to allow you to gain. this however seems like madness to me, unless as i said you love cardio. pm me if you want me to go into further detail.

hope ive been of help, not get your ass in the gym and start adding some size!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> It's pretty much impossible for the genetically average or above-average person to gain muscle mass AND cut fat at the same time.



I do not agree with this. I do not consider myself to be genetically superior, and I have successfully cut fat while building muscle. It is hard, and your deit and training must be spot on, but it is possibly for the average person. 


The rest of yoru post I agree with.


On Topic: Run for cardiovascular health. Do not run for weight loss.


----------



## urbanski (Aug 25, 2008)

well here is my question:

i just started hill sprints a month ago, replacing 1 of my 2 cardio days per week. (plus 4-day split and 1 day rest).
I am up to 12 20-yard sprints. My quads and groin are killing me today, 2 days after sprinting and longer than any other week. Tomorrow is leg day and I am concerned I wont be able to do anything. Is this just DOMS or did I damage/catabolize muscle? I work so hard to build up i dont want to destroy.


----------



## jimmachak.com (Aug 25, 2008)

*Jogging*

In general I would stay away from jogging. What some competitors have done in the offseason is use cardio, low intensity cardio, to manipulate the body to eat more food. Sometimes in the offseason when trying to build as much mass and improve weak bodyparts as possible eating thousands of clean calories a day can be challenging......throwing 2-3 mild cardio sessions in a week once a month can keep you hungry for more chow... which results in more growth...

I agree with the other fellas in staying away from jogging in general...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 25, 2008)

urbanski said:


> well here is my question:
> 
> i just started hill sprints a month ago, replacing 1 of my 2 cardio days per week. (plus 4-day split and 1 day rest).
> I am up to 12 20-yard sprints. My quads and groin are killing me today, 2 days after sprinting and longer than any other week. Tomorrow is leg day and I am concerned I wont be able to do anything. Is this just DOMS or did I damage/catabolize muscle? I work so hard to build up i dont want to destroy.



Running hills is going to destroy your squatting power. That is a fact. When I was running hills, my squats made 0 improvement even while the rest of my body was advancing nicely. 

Also, I bet you will have DOMS all week long with a running + training program like that. I guess you will have to evaluate your goals and decide what is important to you. You can't have it all, unless you are a genetic freak.


----------



## urbanski (Aug 25, 2008)

i want to bulk up and gain muscle and strength. i cant have sprints killing my squats, no way.


----------

